# Best places to buy supplies



## tortle (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi so I don't know if there's already a topic like this but I thought it would be a good idea to post where the best deals are for certain items. This could help all the owners save some money.

For example I found the best deals for:

MVB $32.50 on ebay plus free shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120842633794?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Coco fiber $9.25 on amazon plus free shipping on orders over $25
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0010OSIHW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Have you found any places that beat these prices? These are up for challenge and post other items too!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 19, 2012)

Ya know...I pitched this idea at the beginning of the year, and it just seemed to never really take off. I thought it was a great idea!

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Where-to-buy-Supplies-Online-Sticky#axzz1yGxos3Kf

Good luck. Maybe your thread will have better success than mine did.


----------



## tortle (Jun 19, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Ya know...I pitched this idea at the beginning of the year, and it just seemed to never really take off. I thought it was a great idea!
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Where-to-buy-Supplies-Online-Sticky#axzz1yGxos3Kf
> 
> Good luck. Maybe your thread will have better success than mine did.



That sucks that it died out. I'm hoping people will post too cause we should just help each other out.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe it was just too much work to compile all that information.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 19, 2012)

I think so many people instinctively Google for the best deal on the day.

Looking back through my purchases, I'm not consistent. If I can save a small amount of money on the combined postage and item cost by buying from somewhere new, I do.


----------



## tortle (Jun 19, 2012)

I think it would be best to just post the current best deals. And then someone else can challenge that when there's a new best deal. 
Maybe I'm hoping for too much... lol


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 19, 2012)

I'll start...

*Heating & Lighting:*
_*
Ceramic Heat Emitters (CHEs)*_

In the past, I often had to rush to PETsMART to get what I needed because I needed it right away. Their storebrand CHEs start out at $32.00: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3876121

Now, I'll probably just get them online. Just go to Amazon.com and search for "ceramic heat emitter." They can be had for $22, more or less, varying by brand and wattage.
*
Mercury Vapor Bulbs (MVBs)*

Also can be had on Amazon.com for about $40. My preference is the ZooMed PowerSun. Just search for "ZooMed PowerSun" or "Mercury Vapor Bulb reptile" to see who has the best deal at the time.

*Tube Florescent Bulbs*

Again, Amazon.com for about $13- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006L11A6/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Although, they're not much more at the pet store, and I'm not opposed to buying them there if I'm desperate.

*Light Fixtures*

Dome ceramic Clamp Lamp 13" from Lowe's = $13 - http://www.lowes.com/pd_203219-1373...31c67cde4793f79d882e80b3-_-2617611-_-10935405

Light Stand from ZooMed = $23 - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000255OUO/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
*Substrate:*

*Cypress Mulch* from Lowe's or Home Depot (about the same price at either) $3 - http://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-G...f4f8a6&cj=true&cm_mmc=CJ-_-5320196-_-11013433

*Coconut Coir *- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003DQPS5U/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
I think I calculated it and this comes out to be a better deal - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003Y3S7W8/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
Everything else (food dishes, water bowls, decorations, shelters) kinda is whatever I have lying around and what can be used. After 20+ years of reptile keeping, I've accumulated some stuff, and can usually find something that will work.

Same with enclosures. For small/hatchling animals, I have a few large tubs/bins on standby I can use. I also have a few aquariums, which are not my ideal choice to any tortoise, but they're there if I need them.


----------



## tortle (Jun 19, 2012)

I think I found a better deal for a clamp lamp
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00076Q0FQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
$8.29 with free shipping on orders over $25


----------



## jaizei (Jun 19, 2012)

tortle said:


> I think I found a better deal for a clamp lamp
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00076Q0FQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> $8.29 with free shipping on orders over $25



While it says that it is rated for 150W, it looks like it is a plastic socket. Even if you use an appropriately rated lamp, over time the plastic will weaken and become brittle. Plastic doesn't hold up to heat very well over the long term. Ceramic sockets are much better, and last longer.


----------



## victor52 (Jul 13, 2012)

I buy on amazon becouse I get the free 2 day shipping option. It's great!


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 15, 2012)

You'd be surprised what you can get at a Lowe's / Home Depot.


----------



## Edna (Jul 16, 2012)

I buy from the reptile/tortoise/pet supply places because I can get everything I want shipped in one box. I get to have a relationship of sorts with the vendor and I feel free to call them and ask all sorts of questions. Take lllreptile for instance. I placed a big online order with them including bulbs and clamp lamps and included a note about exactly what I was setting up. I got an email back letting me know that the bulbs and clamp lamps I had ordered would not work together. Helpful information to know. 
My point: The lowest price isn't always the best deal.


----------



## Brewster320 (Jul 20, 2012)

I feel like I spend more time shopping at Lowes for my pet supplies than I do at the actual pet stores (unless there's some sort of sale or things are on clearance which I check for every now and then)


----------



## Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

I get my stuff from a variety of places. We have three big hardware stores here, OSH, HD, and Lowes. Each one has items that I prefer. For example, I get my welded wire at OSH, my slumpstone blocks and deck screws at Home Depot, and my plant saucer/water dishes at Lowes. For my reptile related products like bulbs, thermostats, foggers, etc... I wait for a big show near me and then go to the LLLReptile booth and stock up. This lets me see and evaluate the product in my hands, but still gets me a great price. The downside is the lack of convenience since you have to wait for a show.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 20, 2012)

99 cents store is great place for hides.











Planters:









Calcium shakers:





Decorative landscaping:









and

Food Storage:
http://www.99only.com/search/node/food%20storage


----------



## tortle (Jul 20, 2012)

Tom said:


> I get my stuff from a variety of places. We have three big hardware stores here, OSH, HD, and Lowes. Each one has items that I prefer. For example, I get my welded wire at OSH, my slumpstone blocks and deck screws at Home Depot, and my plant saucer/water dishes at Lowes. For my reptile related products like bulbs, thermostats, foggers, etc... I wait for a big show near me and then go to the LLLReptile booth and stock up. This lets me see and evaluate the product in my hands, but still gets me a great price. The downside is the lack of convenience since you have to wait for a show.



The show idea is a good one. There isn't one around me until October but I plan to go buy lots of supplies.


----------

